# Buying a house in Edmonton



## sunyjones (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is my other question! We are thinking of coming over in six month to buy a house prior to moving out, which we might rent out in the meantime.

can we get a mortgage? What sort of desposit would we need? I know you can sometimes take over someone else's mortgage - what does this involve and is it only for people residing in Canada?

Can we get a bank account when we go over on holiday?

So many questions!!

Thanks


----------



## steve cross (Feb 7, 2008)

I hope you are aware that due to the oil boom in Edmonton house prices have skyrocket. The housing industry can not keep up with demand so even though wages are the highest in Canada housing is difficult ( not to mention sometimes unaffordable ) to find. Not to mention the weather... very cold winters with heavy snowfall. Good luck!


----------



## pittysplace (Oct 29, 2008)

mmmmmm........ i think everything is relative i don't think houses are very expensive in edmonton there is a house opposite my brother for sale for $290 similar to price of our house but extra 2 bedrooms n bathroom as the basement is finished !!!!


----------



## mrsl04 (Feb 22, 2009)

Not expensive! We are also moving to Edmonton and live in london at the moment. For the amount we bought our house for (about $800000) we can buy a mansion and we live in a tiny 3 bed house in UK backing onto a 6 lane mororway....so comparibly not expensive if you look globally.


----------

